
Russia declares Pornhub and Youporn illegal content; blocks access - bitxbitxbitcoin
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2016/09/russia-declares-pornhub-youporn-illegal-content-blocks-access/
======
kelvich
‏@Pornhub twitter: @BarackObama please pardon @Snowden. Russia just blocked
[http://Pornhub.com](http://Pornhub.com) , he needs out ASAP!

------
Mc_Big_G
This is how a revolution starts.

------
koder2016
This is totalitarian of course, but from the point of view of survival it's
not a wrong move. A lot more guys would settle for overweight/older/single-mom
etc. girls if the porn is harder to get. I bet they will ban sex robots when
they arrive.

------
the-dude
While there is no shortage of patriotic content ...

------
isv10k
I was really sad today

